# Wolly Nylon



## smida3

Hi How can I express this phrase in Czech I need it for Magic tricks
Thats for your responds  Smida3


----------



## jazyk

I'm not sure what you want. The only thing I can tell you is that woo(l)ly means vlněný and nylon is nylon.


----------



## werrr

jazyk said:


> I'm not sure what you want.


Possibly something with invisible thread which is *neviditelné vlákno* (or: *neviditelná niť*) in Czech.


----------



## smida3

Thanks but I'm not sure it it will help I will try


----------

